# 118golf.co.uk - Awful Service



## McMarty (Jun 21, 2013)

Awful experience with 118golf.com.  I ordered a Sun Mountain H2NO cart bag at Â£189.  Website showed it as available.  Even phoned them to confirm.  I received an email confirmation as normal after making the order online, but after about a week there was no bag. I re-read the email and realised there was no delivery date on it?? I assumed this was an error but after a few more days I emailed them regarding delivery. This email still remains unanswered.
  I then phoned them to be told, â€˜sorry, we should have emailed you backâ€™.  They then said they did not have the bag in stock but expected delivery from the manufacturer in a few days and they would get it right out me after that.   Not great considering that would be about 3 weeks since order but ok, I waited.  After another week I had not heard from them, so I phoned them again only to be told in a blunt manner that the colour of bag I had ordered was now discontinued and they could not complete the order!  This was nonsense.  The Sun Mountain website shows it as a current model and while out of stock it was showing available in a week or so rather than being discontinued!
  The customer service was awful.  They donâ€™t reply to emails.  They either donâ€™t care for phone calls or are a bit incompetent at it.  They also donâ€™t care if you complain to them.  They initially asked for order details when I complained, but now they are just ignoring emails.  I donâ€™t know if their business is in trouble or not, but I do know they are not supplying orders and not communicating with customers, either by email or by phone.  
  The whole experience has been terrible.  I will never use them again and I would not recommend anyone does.


----------



## Jimbooo (Jun 21, 2013)

I had a similar experience with them a few years ago.  Avoid.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 21, 2013)

I've never heard a good word about this company, oh well there fault when they go bump :smirk:


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 21, 2013)

Certainly heard a few bad stories about them.

My few dealings with them have been fine, though I'm close enough to them to visit them if required (never have though).

I may be wrong, but believe their business model means they carry very little stock, at least for some items, on site - using suppliers as their warehouse - so 'in stock' can turn out to be wrong.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2013)

I had a bad experience. Ordered a TM bag and waited two weeks even though they are based in Camberley and I am about 5 miles down the road. Turns out they rarely have any items in stock and so when you place an order they then go to the manufacturer and order it from there. Wish they'd be upfront and say that at the beginning. Avoid like the plague


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jun 21, 2013)

Should've checked the for sale section. They're top of the list for shops to avoid unfortunately


----------



## bigslice (Jun 22, 2013)

ive used them and haven't had a problem


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Jun 22, 2013)

Companies that behave this way need to be told how terrible they are, they also need to be told that your gonna share your experience with others online,

And most of all we need to tell each other about the sites to avoid , we have to hit them in the place they only care about there profit


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2013)

I've only had good service from them and they went out of their way to match some items up for me to deliver together saving me postage after I had ordered separately over 24hrs.

They were out of stock of an item (club) I had ordered a few weeks ago, but, I was informed and then cancelled and got it elsewhere as I needed it quicker. 

I'll use again.


----------



## wookie (Jun 22, 2013)

I ordered a putter from them (through the shop at Windlesham GC) last weekend and was told it would arrive "early in the week".  Called for the second time first thing yesterday asking for an update of some sort and didnt receive a call back again.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 22, 2013)

Foxholer is spot on, they are a drop-ship company (and not a very proficient one at that). They carry little "in stock" as you are viewing a link to a distributor's stock rather than the retailer. Many other drop-ship companies will be using the same distributor and this can affect the stock level in a second. 
I have dealt with 118golf once for some balls and they took nearly two weeks to arrive as they were in stock on the site but not at the distributor (the link hadn't updated) and so have never used them again based on that.


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 11, 2014)

This thread is getting a little bump from me, as wor lass ordered some balls from 118Golf as a Xmas present for me, a couple of weeks ago and still nothing has arrived. Several emails to customer service have been ignored and when she called this morning, the voicemail inbox is full so didn't speak to anyone and couldn't leave a message.

Very poor customer service, well just really poor service all in.


----------



## matt71 (Dec 11, 2014)

we could do with a list maybe on a sticky of online golf shops who are friends of the forum but also offer great service.  Too many poor companies out there who just seem to take your money and forget about the aftercare etc.


----------



## richart (Dec 11, 2014)

matt71 said:



			we could do with a list maybe on a sticky of online golf shops who are friends of the forum but also offer great service.  Too many poor companies out there who just seem to take your money and forget about the aftercare etc.
		
Click to expand...

 We do in the for sale-wanted section.:thup:


----------

